# heheh.... sex... heheheeh



## solrac (Nov 30, 2001)

heheheh


----------



## Dradts (Nov 30, 2001)

SEX with MICROSOFT APPS!!!! Oh my god!!!


----------



## vanguard (Nov 30, 2001)

I don't get it.


----------



## uoba (Nov 30, 2001)

Surely you can get SexShop out of that!! (Especially using Hotline for the H!!!)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 30, 2001)

I hope you are using your virtual latex...dont wanna get a nasty virus now


----------



## uoba (Nov 30, 2001)

That's a bold admission, at least there's internet porn!!


----------



## Jadey (Nov 30, 2001)

vanguard, his logos each are one letter, and he has them in the order of S E X in his dock.


----------



## solrac (Nov 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *Surely you can get SexShop out of that!! (Especially using Hotline for the H!!!) *



How do I get that? I have no P!! And only one S!

I was trying to make "H O W S E X Y" using Hotline's H, OmniWeb's O, Word's W, but then I had no Y, and I'm NOT gonna make my own icons for custom letters.

What if someone did that though. Just made an icon for all their apps, each one being a letter, and their dock said

"F * C K M I C R O S O F T"


heeh
-solrac-


----------



## genghiscohen (Nov 30, 2001)

Doesn't Yahoo Messenger have a Y icon?


----------



## Hypernate (Dec 2, 2001)

Eh he, that's cool. Hmm, when I get my iMac I'm so gonna make some MS jokes  eh he he! Mhoy.


----------



## adambyte (Dec 2, 2001)

Hey! Not only does the Yahoo messenger icon have a big red "Y", it also has an exclamation point! So it would show "H O W S E X Y!" Cool, huh?


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 2, 2001)

Hyperdisk from robotwars!


----------

